# Sample of an Emergent Church



## crhoades (Dec 8, 2005)

http://frwy.ca/church.html

Under the link cohort:
They have: 
Tour Guides
Consort
Sentinel
Mavens

No pastors, teachers, elders, deacons.

Check out their A-Z of worship - no gospel, word, sacraments of smile? (At least Rome stopped at 7!) Complete with prayer mazes.

Blog here: http://thefreewaycohort.blogspot.com/

This is making my presbyterian bones ache...


----------



## Scott (Dec 8, 2005)

"S = sacramental
Outward signs of the inward hug that God is giving us are immensely powerful. Not just the "œofficial" ones involving bread and wine, or oil or water, but the unofficial ones too. Such as the sacrament of the smile."


----------



## bradofshaw (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow, this whole thing is like RPG Christianity. Let's go on a mystical quest to save the soul!!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 8, 2005)

This kind of stuff is just stupid.

Yes, I mean that. Stupid.

I am so tired of Christians trying to be "The Church of the Perpetually Cool"

It is only slightly less annoying than Our Lady of Perpetual Bingo


----------



## crhoades (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> This kind of stuff is just stupid.
> 
> Yes, I mean that. Stupid.
> ...



But Fred, you are just being pharisaical and not wanting to "dialogue" with them. You are trapped in modernity. Besides you don't have any cool piercings or tatoos...OR DO YOU?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



Not Pharisaical. I don't see it as sinful, just really dumb.

But then again.... Paul Manata says that sin makes you....


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 8, 2005)

STUPID


----------



## Swampguy (Dec 8, 2005)

Is it simply stupid or is it EVIL?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 8, 2005)

It is stupid and evil.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## matt01 (Dec 9, 2005)

> B = beanbags (And sofas as well). People shouldn´t have to sit on uncomfortable chairs or even more uncomfortable pews.



Who can disagree with this? It would be great if we could go to church and just kick back in beanbags, sipping a cool one and enjoying the clown show. All those old pews are forcing people to concentrate on the preaching and not be free to interact with the discussion.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew_
> 
> 
> > B = beanbags (And sofas as well). People shouldn´t have to sit on uncomfortable chairs or even more uncomfortable pews.
> ...



I LOVE your avatar!!! No beanbag chairs or nonsense for that guy!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew_
> 
> 
> > B = beanbags (And sofas as well). People shouldn´t have to sit on uncomfortable chairs or even more uncomfortable pews.
> ...



Is there something inherently wrong with being comfortable in worship, or is it just that you automatically associate comfort with clown shows?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 10, 2005)

> B = beanbags (And sofas as well). People shouldn´t have to sit on uncomfortable chairs or even more uncomfortable pews.


Like I said, Stupid. Stupid beyond all belief.

We need to take up a PB collection and raise a quarter to buy these guys a brain.

[Edited on 12/10/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## cultureshock (Dec 11, 2005)

Man, why do I need to go to church to get the A-Z's of worship? Couldn't I get all 26 at my neighborhood Starbucks? Besides, I'd take regular ol' secular coffee over Christian coffee any day of the week (especially Sunday, if I weren't sabbatarian that is)...

My personal favorite is the way they call their theology "Orthodox (and Weslyan)."

They don't seem to use much Scripture in their blogs, but at least they're "sincere" and "authentic," which apparently are codewords for trite drivel I could have heard on Oprah.

Brian

[Edited on 12-12-2005 by cultureshock]

[Edited on 12-12-2005 by cultureshock]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 12, 2005)

Fred you are too funny


----------

